# The Sopranos



## pete (May 28, 2004)

Any speculation on the fate of America's favorite family...

Do the boys go to the mattresses against the NY family?

Did Sil really shoot Adriana and reunite her with Cosette, or just scare the crap out of her so she'd go far away, quietly?

Now that Christopher back on the junk, what will Tony do about it?

Does Furio come back to take Carmella away?

Is Tony really dead, and that dream sequence more than just a dream?

Is Johnny Sack wound just a little to tight?


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 28, 2004)

I watched that last episode and if the show has any integrity, Adriana is dead.
Sean


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 28, 2004)

Adriana has assumed room temperature.
Furio will stay hidden in Europe if he knows what's good for him.
Christopher will straighten up or he will rejoin his fiancee.
Johnny Sack has been watching too many mob movies.
The Jersey boys need to take it to the NY bunch big time.


----------



## RCastillo (May 28, 2004)

Well, after 5 seasons, the next one being the last, it's time to clear the air. There's nothing better than "a little war" to straighten out a few things, and put people back in order.

Do we need to "whack" a few people here on MT?

I's time to clean house, and being that there's very few of us Texans here so...........I'm immune! Besides, I run with "Da Buffalo Bunch." JDenz is my troubleshooter, so don't try anything. capice, paisano? :mp5:


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Jun 6, 2004)

Can't wait for tonight, saw the previews and Sil is still hanging around (which means Adriana didn't get him - bad for Adriana!)  Tony goes to Uncle Junior for advice - oh that's really helpful - he still thinks he's Larry David!!!!

Should be fun!!  Planning a fun Viennese hour for this evening's climactic event!  A little anisette a cannoli or two ....  Nice!

Donna  :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 6, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> I watched that last episode and if the show has any integrity, Adriana is dead.


I agree. Still, with as long as they have to write the final season, I wonder if all the public speculation about this will bring her back?

I'm going to miss this series when it's gone, despite the annoying waits between seasons.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 6, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I agree. Still, with as long as they have to write the final season, I wonder if all the public speculation about this will bring her back?
> 
> I'm going to miss this series when it's gone, despite the annoying waits between seasons.



Not to worry, we'll have our own little war, as Kaith goes about "reorganizing" MT.

People will get unhappy, take sides, and soon, bodies will turn up, and around Buffalo! :deadhorse


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 7, 2004)

Saw the season finale last night, seemed a little anticlimactic.  Besides, I still keep wondering when the Russian Special Forces guy they tried to kill a few seasons ago will turn up with his old service buddies and proceed to clean house.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Jun 7, 2004)

> Saw the season finale last night, seemed a little anticlimactic. Besides, I still keep wondering when the Russian Special Forces guy they tried to kill a few seasons ago will turn up with his old service buddies and proceed to clean house.



I know what you mean Randy, i was quite disappointed with this season finale and now we have to wait over a year for the next season.  Maybe Furio will show up with the Russian Special Forces guy and the two of them will take out the entire NJ gang.  I thought for sure Tony was gonna' take Christopher out too!  I guess we'll have to wait for next season for "general" Tony to finish what he started.  I knew we'd be seeing that painting again!  Well at least the anisette was nicely chilled.

Ciao

Donna  :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 7, 2004)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> Saw the season finale last night, seemed a little anticlimactic.


I thought that taking Johnny Sack out of the picture like that was too facile...I was disappointed.



> I still keep wondering when the Russian Special Forces guy they tried to kill a few seasons ago will turn up with his old service buddies and proceed to clean house.


Yeah, I expect that he'll be back.


----------



## pete (Jun 7, 2004)

> I thought that taking Johnny Sack out of the picture like that was too facile...I was disappointed.



i'm thinking of a Johnny Sack as a John Gotti-type ... the feds my have gotten him, but will it stick?  i think he'll be back, or maybe calling the shots from his cell.

the season finale was real disappointing all around.  Tony B had to go, but i'll miss Steve Buscemi's goofy Gleason comments and assorted fat jokes at Tony S.  he was the only one who could have gotten away with that.



> I thought for sure Tony was gonna' take Christopher out too!



no kenpo mama, i'm surprised at you.  don't you know any sicilians?  a cousin is closer than a brother in most cultures.  tony b got it only because he was bad for business.  besides, who would take care of the dirty work.  



> Tony goes to Uncle Junior for advice - oh that's really helpful - he still thinks he's Larry David!!!!



That's a good one! Larry David might have been more helpful... he may be the only guy wound tighter than Johnny Sack. They could have a vein popping contest...

now, we'll just have to wait until next year for another 12 measly episodes.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Jun 7, 2004)

> no kenpo mama, i'm surprised at you. don't you know any sicilians? a cousin is closer than a brother in most cultures. tony b got it only because he was bad for business. besides, who would take care of the dirty work.



Oh but pete i am 1/8 sicilian!  And if i not mistaken Christopher is not really Tony's actual cousin, he's just calls him a cousin!!!!  I understand about tony b being bad for bus-i-ness, but it looked really gruesome when he shot him!  Yuck, maybe the mob should learn some karate!

Donna  %-}


----------



## pete (Jun 7, 2004)

> Oh but pete i am 1/8 sicilian!



oh, yeah i remember, you had chicken pox when the sisters were teaching your class fractions...


----------

